# General > General >  To the thugs last night who kicked a man who slipped on ice...

## Leanne

...you should be ashamed of yourself!

A group of 8 teens beat the living daylights out of my other half in the early hours after he slipped on the ice. Obviously thinking kicking a man while he is down is great sport! He now has 4 broken ribs, a black eye, broken nose and a gash on his forehead.

I lived in Manchester for 30 years and have never seen behaviour like that before!

My and his folks are up and after telling them what a lovely place Wick is - this has happened!

Well to the 16 year olds and their parents that dragged them up to be thugs - thanks for spoiling our new year!

To the lovely kind man named Andrew who found my other half bleeding him in the street and took him into his home, cleaned and bandaged him and gave him a wee dram to warm him up - thankyou with all our hearts. You are a true gent. May your kindness be repayed tenfold.

----------


## Julia

OMG that's really really awful, you must report it to the police, where did it happen as maybe it was caught on CCTV!

----------


## Kathy@watten

OMG I am sorry to hear this news, what a shocker...little poops ( hope they get caught) some folk just like to cause bother and this is a horrible example of the mindless minority.......hope police being involved and this horrible attack being thoroughly investigated. Have sent you a pm!

----------


## asdainnes

> ...you should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> A group of 8 teens beat the living daylights out of my other half in the early hours after he slipped on the ice. Obviously thinking kicking a man while he is down is great sport! He now has 4 broken ribs, a black eye, broken nose and a gash on his forehead.
> 
> I lived in Manchester for 30 years and have never seen behaviour like that before!
> 
> My and his folks are up and after telling them what a lovely place Wick is - this has happened!
> 
> Well to the 16 year olds and their parents that dragged them up to be thugs - thanks for spoiling our new year!
> ...


 where about did this happen?the thugs should be named and shamed

----------


## porshiepoo

Jesus Christ, that's disgusting.
I sincerely hope that your husband makes a full recovery and doesn't suffer any psychological scars from such an attack.
I also hope that the scum who did it are found and dealt with accordingly.

On a bright note, it's nice to hear that there are still some decent human beings out there that don't walk on by and are still willing to help someone in distress.
Good on you to that gentleman.

----------


## Leanne

> where about did this happen?the thugs should be named and shamed


It was near the taxi rank by Camps Bar. Unfortunately we are new to the area and don't know who they are  :Frown:

----------


## Liz

Oh Leanne that is just horrible!!! ::  :: 

What goes on in the minds of these morons to do such a thing?! :: 

Hope they get caught!

So glad there are good people like Andrew to compensate for scum like that!

Wishing your OH a speedy recovery.

----------


## pat

Thank you Andrew, Leanne hope your oh will get over this with no further problems and you too.

To the folk out there who witnessed this very violent crime - do not be cowards, do not let the bully boys win, stand up and help your community, go to the police so these vicious attackers can be stoped and dealt with by the law.  

If in doubt, think - it may be you or some of your family next time - get those idiots dealt with now before any further happens.

----------


## shazzap

I know what i would like to do to the COWARDS, because that is all they are. ::

----------


## Dynamic Sounds

Thugs are just thugs. It's bad enough that this happens at any time of year, but when it is when people are out celebrating the New Year, it makes it a lot worse.  

IMHO thugs are just cowards, why else would it take 8 of them to do this. They are scared that if they go 1 on 1 they will lose. Add the fact that the poor guy had already slipped, goes to prove that they will only pick on easy targets.

Hope your OH gets well soon Leanne
G

----------


## Tugmistress

That's disgusting, hope he (and you all) recovery from this quickly and the thugs brought to justice.

----------


## achingale

I am appaulled. This kind of mindless behaviour is unacceptable in a so-called civilised society. Leanne, I sincerely hope your husband makes a full recovery and can put this terrible incident behind him. And to Andrew, you really are a kind and thoughtful man. I hope you will be able to get in touch with Leanne and her husband so they can thank you in person for I am sure they would dearly love to.

----------


## teenybash

What a sickening thing to happen.........hope you report this to the police and attacck has been captured on cctv......................Hugs to you all and best wishes for a full recovery.

----------


## rockyrider

wish your OH a quick recovery.hope these thugs get what they deserve.

----------


## dragonfly

that is truly awful Leanne and I'm sure we all feel ashamed that that type of behaviour happens here in our own county

I hope your OH is on the mend and doesn't let these yobs spoil his/and your thoughts on what a great place Caithness is to live.  I do hope that they are caught for this - a minority spoiling it for the majority again. 

Why are people turning into monsters.......is it a case of not being content with their lot and having to resort to gang culture to make themselves feel they are somebody!

----------


## poppett

What a terrible thing to happen.   Hope your OH recovers well and much praise to the hero who didn`t walk on by.   Please be sure to report this to the police.   An elderly person, vulnerable adult or child could be next of this gang`s hit list.   They mustn`t be allowed to get away with it.

----------


## cuddlepop

What a horrible experience for you both.

Hope these coward are caught and brought to justice.Somebody must have witnessed this attack,go and report it if you havent done so already..their next victim might not be so lucky. :Frown: 

Thankfully Andrew showed you there are still kind caring people about. :Smile:

----------


## crayola

If anyone catches the culprits I shall be first in the queue to crush their vegetables.

----------


## Leanne

Thanks everyone x

----------


## shazzap

> If anyone catches the culprits I shall be first in the queue to crush their vegetables.


Well said.

----------


## Katy

This is soooo terrible Leanne, hope your hubby is ok and gets better soon.

Not a good start to your year at all but we'll keep our fingers crossed they get caught which makes there year a not very good start just like they done to yours!

Surely someone would have seen it and can name those thugs!  Worth checking to see if there is CCTV though, even the camps/waterfront might have something?  Worth a try.

Hope your hubby gets well soon

Katy xx

----------


## Loafer

> ...you should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> A group of 8 teens beat the living daylights out of my other half in the early hours after he slipped on the ice. Obviously thinking kicking a man while he is down is great sport! He now has 4 broken ribs, a black eye, broken nose and a gash on his forehead.
> 
> I lived in Manchester for 30 years and have never seen behaviour like that before!
> 
> My and his folks are up and after telling them what a lovely place Wick is - this has happened!
> 
> Well to the 16 year olds and their parents that dragged them up to be thugs - thanks for spoiling our new year!
> ...


I would be banned for life if I put down in writing what I felt about these scumbags.

I may be chancing my hand here...but may there next keech be a hedgehog.

The Loafer

----------


## balto

well thats wick for you , disgusting, hope these iiots are caught an the correct punishment issued.

----------


## BINBOB

How terrible for this to happen,culprits need to be caught and publicly birched in my opinion.
Of course ,there is no REAL punishment for these idiots,which is why they do it.
Well done ,Andrew,a true gent.

Hope ur hubby gets well soon and u both recover from this horrible experience .
Shame on u idiots who did this.If I had my way ,I would post u to AFGHANISTAN to take the place of some of our brave lads out there.See how brave u would be then............may u get ur comeuppance very soon. ::  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

That is absolutely awful!! i cant belive people would be so nasty!  :: 

Hope that he gets better soon

----------


## Katy

Just a thought Leanne but if you need any help in catching these idiots maybe if you post what time it happened and maybe any description of who these thugs were people could private mail you with names or if they were in the area and see anything at the time.

Obviously not ideal for people to post names/details on here incase it wasn't those involved etc but it might help you find any witnesses etc.

Kxxx

----------


## cat

how awful.hope they get caught,though probably wont get punished well enough if they do :: 

balto-that is not wick for you!!there was some very young ones drinking in the square when we arrived(10pm)no police though??  the entertainment for the night were all youngsters and they were a credit to the town

----------


## Ricco

Really dreadful.  Its a real crime the way society has gone in some areas.  Hope they get caught and reap their punishments.

----------


## topotheuk

Lee-anne that's awful, I'm so sorry to hear.  Hope your oh recovers very quickly and I hope the littles b's get what they deserve. xx

----------


## Bazeye

> I also hope that the scum who did it are found and dealt with accordingly.


They will not be dealt with accordingly. They'll probably get community service or an asbo tag. Thats why they do it. Unfortunate but true.

----------


## Bruce_H

There are not that many young people in and around Wick - it should not be too tough to figure out who did it.  Louts like that always brag about their sadistic antics.

Suggest that rather than withdraw (which is a natural reaction when you are new and something like this happens) you work hard to find the people and make sure that something dreadful or a series of dreadful things happen, starting with arrest.

Bruce

----------


## Hoida

This must be reported to the police Leanne. The next person they attack, and they will, may not be so fortunate, could be an old person.So nice to hear thta there was a good samaritan to the rescue.
Hope your OH will be better soon .

----------


## unicorn

I am utterly disgusted to read of such a thing happening up here, if anyone knows anything at all stand up and have your voice heard, we are still a small community and need to act as one and look out for each other.
I really hope you and hubby are fine and your parents don't go away thinking that Caithnesians are all like these scumbags.

----------


## Manxman

I hope that they are caught and punished properly not in the normal way that things seem to be going.People are sick and tired of this kind of thing happening around the county and all they seem to receive inthe punishment stakes is a slapped wrist or if they are deemed to be severly deprived and that is the reason for their behaviour a holiday at the taxpayers expense.Come on Northern Constabulary get out of your vehicles and try to find these idiots who give the county a bad name.         I hope that your OH recovers quickly and is able to enjoy some of the festivities

----------


## Leanne

It was at about 3am outside Sam's furnishings. If anyone wants to PM me info if they witnessed anything then it would give us more help with getting the police involved. OH is reluctant to involve the police for the reasons mentioned previously - nothing will get done (and we will probably end up on the receiving end of a vendetta). But is we had more information then the police might be able to do something...

----------


## telfordstar

I had problems with a group of 8 at the balti house the last saturday night i was out, best bit i just walked in and this so called "wee hard man" was shouting cheek at me for no reason when i retaliated( yes i should of known better i know) he went to take a swing at me!!! Im not saying all the teenagers in wick are like that but there certinly are a good few.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

I think thats disgusting behaviour by the locals, thankfully were not all like that in Wick. 

As for the CCTV I wouldnt hold your breath ,Im afraid we do have cctv but it doesnt usually pick up anything , hence the Police asking for witnesses to any crime committed in the vicinity of the Camps camera , which kind of proves that they arent watched or used.

----------


## shazzy

> How terrible for this to happen,culprits need to be caught and publicly birched in my opinion.
> Of course ,there is no REAL punishment for these idiots,which is why they do it.
> Well done ,Andrew,a true gent.
> 
> Hope ur hubby gets well soon and u both recover from this horrible experience .
> Shame on u idiots who did this.If I had my way ,I would post u to AFGHANISTAN to take the place of some of our brave lads out there.See how brave u would be then............may u get ur comeuppance very soon.


 well said!! strange how 'brave'they always are when in a group!! Hope your hubby's ok,dont let a few brainless idiots put you off a lovely place to live.

----------


## Bruce_H

Honestly, I can't see how the police would not take active steps to bust these young idiots - this took place on Wick's High Street!  I recognize your OH does not want to be on the other side of a vendetta, but I would suggest there are enough real men left in Wick that such a thing would not happen.

At some point the community has to confront this, especially in a small town like Wick, or it will destroy the fabric of social interaction.  

How wee is this "wee hard man"?  The trick to beating this crew is to get them to turn on each other first, then correct them one at a time.  When they are in their little team they multiply their stupidity.  Correction is most effective if you can get their father to apply it.

Bruce H

----------


## Serenity

> Honestly, I can't see how the police would not take active steps to bust these young idiots - this took place on Wick's High Street!  I recognize your OH does not want to be on the other side of a vendetta, but I would suggest there are enough real men left in Wick that such a thing would not happen.
> 
> At some point the community has to confront this, especially in a small town like Wick, or it will destroy the fabric of social interaction.  
> 
> How wee is this "wee hard man"?  The trick to beating this crew is to get them to turn on each other first, then correct them one at a time.  When they are in their little team they multiply their stupidity.  Correction is most effective if you can get their father to apply it.
> 
> Bruce H


I think some actions at Wick court, which have been reported in the local papers in the past few months, would suggest it is already the case in Wick that people are scared to stand up as witnesses.

----------


## Stavro

> A group of 8 teens beat the living daylights out of my other half in the early hours after he slipped on the ice. Obviously thinking kicking a man while he is down is great sport! He now has 4 broken ribs, a black eye, broken nose and a gash on his forehead.
> 
> I lived in Manchester for 30 years and have never seen behaviour like that before!


Truly awful and disgusting behaviour. My family and I hope that your husband makes a speedy and complete recovery and that these yobs are dispensed with behind bars for a long time.  :: 





> To the lovely kind man named Andrew who found my other half bleeding him in the street and took him into his home, cleaned and bandaged him and gave him a wee dram to warm him up - thankyou with all our hearts. You are a true gent. May your kindness be repayed tenfold.


Agreed.

----------


## Liz

> I think thats disgusting behaviour by the locals, thankfully were not all like that in Wick. 
> 
> As for the CCTV I wouldnt hold your breath ,Im afraid we do have cctv but it doesnt usually pick up anything , hence the Police asking for witnesses to any crime committed in the vicinity of the Camps camera , which kind of proves that they arent watched or used.


Didn't they catch the guy who trashed the flower baskets in that area through CCTV?

So here's hoping these yobs have been filmed. 

This kind of mindless violence just sickens me. Aren't they brave picking on a vulnerable guy on his own. :: 
I'll bet on their own they are snivelling cowards who would run for their Mam if anyone tried to do the same to them!

Like the others Leanne I hope that justice will be done.

There are many good kids in Wick but it is always the dregs of the town who we hear about.

----------


## unicorn

In cases such as this I think the parents should be held accountable also as they obviously never worked hard enough to instill some common decency into their offspring.  ::

----------


## Leanne

The police are on their way round to take a statement  :Wink:

----------


## upolian

shocking behaviour! hope he is ok?

they need found and locked up

----------


## celtic1888

thats utterly disgusting!!
it should be on cctv camera if it happened outside the camps / waterfront area..
im afraid you get these little bumholes up here..
all the best to your OH

----------


## dragonfly

> In cases such as this I think the parents should be held accountable also as they obviously never worked hard enough to instill some common decency into their offspring.


you'll probably find that the parents are the ones that these kids are learning the behaviour from.

Just look at the court pages, people with the same surnames week in week out and the ages range from 19 to 40+ all from same address - fathers, sons, mothers - its like Shameless but reality!  I just don't get how these people have no morals and no sense of right and wrong - why do they think they have the right to do this to other people.  

People with behaviour like that disgust me

----------


## unicorn

I never buy the local rag, it is just too depressing  :Wink:  I am in my 30's and I feel old when I keep thinking "these things were not going on when I was that age"... scary  ::

----------


## M R

> In cases such as this I think the parents should be held accountable also as they obviously never worked hard enough to instill some common decency into their offspring.



How can you say this when you have no idea who they were ??  they may all come from good back grounds,  drink in whits out and done something extremely dangerous, stupid and cowardly.

If you are done for kicking someone in the head,  your highly likely to goto jail,  almost a definate if you've offended before.

I bet there not feeling to clever today and crapping themselves every time the door goes.

Have you got the police involved ?

----------


## unicorn

I would never have done anything like that as a teen or at any age, if I had been stupid enough to be disrespectful in any way to an elder I would have felt it when I got home. Had I given someone a kicking for the crack I would have gotten it tenfold when caught. Just as I would have deserved.

----------


## M R

> This is a perfect example of the typical Caithness cowardliness, they can only do this to somebody when in large groups. You rarely see one on one in Caithness unless two non locals are fighting.


What a lot of crap...........nuff said

----------


## parkie

hope your other half has a speedy recovery,they are just scum,i.m just back from cumbria where they put there photo,s in the paper when they are found guilty would love to see there parent,s faces if we could do that here

----------


## dragonfly

> How can you say this when you have no idea who they were ??  they may all come from good back grounds,  drink in whits out and done something extremely dangerous, stupid and cowardly



Sorry M.R but I agree with Unicorn, no I don't know who it was but I can guarantee that any teenager who has been brought up to know the difference between right and wrong and had a sense of decency instilled would not give a man a kicking like that, they may have a laugh at his expense and might have a few choice words to say but to be so brutally violent doesn't go hand in hand with a decent upbringing

----------


## lhm

Hi so sorry to here about this but a similar cowardly attack happened to a realation of mine earlier this year in the same place and the police were absolutely useless and as for the cctv cameras they said that they were not working at that time despite even arresting some one for it at the time so i hope you have more luck than us.

----------


## Leanne

Police are now here and have taken his blood stained clothing into evidence. They said they are delighted he has come forwards as someone else has reported the incident independently and they had been trying to identify him from the CCTV!

Big thanks to the second Samaritan of the day and we cannot fault the police in the slightest. They even came out to the house to take a statement as OH is feeling too delicate to leave the house  :: 

Hopefully something will come of this. And if they try to threaten us - we have two BIG SCARY dogs that will see them off  :Wink:

----------


## Allsorts

I too want to send get well vibes to your husband and yourself.  I am shocked that this could happen up here and am pleased that you have reported it to the police and I hope they find who did it.  Sending loads of gentle hugs your way xx

----------


## M R

> they may have a laugh at his expense and might have a few choice words to say


Maybe this is how it started,   the facts arn't really mentioned about how it began,   only that he slipped and was pounced upon.

The truth is out there,   no more speculation from me.

Hopefully the rats will be smoked out and sorted out.

----------


## ragdollyanna

I'm so sorry this has happened to you and your partner Leanne - it made me feel sick that this could happen in our county. 

 I hope these yobs get what they deserve and wish your partner a speedy recovery.

----------


## Leanne

We have since heard from someone else that they had pushed him over on the ice (the other persom got pushed not OH) earlier in the evening.

----------


## pat

Thank goodness honest decency has not deserted some people and someone has reported this independently to the police, now at least an investigation can start to take place.

Come on there is bound to be more than one person who saw this - or -  come forward some of the cowards who did this assault, if you come forward I believe you may be dealt more leniently by the courts.

Do not be frightened of standing up to be counted - the more people come forward with information on this or any troubles the sooner the community can start to work properly again and not live in fear.  Do not let the bullies win.

----------


## wickscorrie

public stocks and rotten veg would be quite good fun for us, pay a small price to buy the rotten veg and all proceeds could go to a local cause
hmmm sounds good

ps leanne hope your oh recovers quickly

----------


## Leanne

We are now off to A&E to get him checked over properly. It seems fractured ribs result in a different charge to cuts and bruises  :Wink:

----------


## Moira

> Police are now here and have taken his blood stained clothing into evidence. They said they are delighted he has come forwards as someone else has reported the incident independently and they had been trying to identify him from the CCTV!
> 
> Big thanks to the second Samaritan of the day and we cannot fault the police in the slightest. They even came out to the house to take a statement as OH is feeling too delicate to leave the house 
> 
> Hopefully something will come of this. And if they try to threaten us - we have two BIG SCARY dogs that will see them off


 
Shame on the culprits but also shame on you Leanne.  You did not make all of the facts clear.  If the incident concerning your OH is now part of an official, Police, investigation,I'd suggest you hush your mouth., especially on a public forum,

----------


## Jovi

Sorry to hear you had such a rotten start to the year. I hope your husband recovers soon and they catch those responsible.I hope the rest of 2010 is better for you both.

----------


## golach

> Shame on the culprits but also shame on you Leanne. You did not make all of the facts clear. If the incident concerning your OH is now part of an official, Police, investigation,I'd suggest you hush your mouth., especially on a public forum,


Good advice Moira

----------


## northener

Originally Posted by *NapalmDeath74*  
_This is a perfect example of the typical Caithness cowardliness, they can only do this to somebody when in large groups. You rarely see one on one in Caithness unless two non locals are fighting._



 ::

----------


## Gronnuck

> Originally Posted by *NapalmDeath74*  
> _This is a perfect example of the typical Caithness cowardliness, they can only do this to somebody when in large groups. You rarely see one on one in Caithness unless two non locals are fighting._


Sadly this sort of behaviour is not only found in Caithness. All over the country there are groups of feral 'yoofs' who take great delight in attacking people for no apparent reason other than to make themselves feel superior.
I hope your OH makes a quick recovery and the culprits are brought to book.
However I fear if found guilty they will only get a slap on the wrist and a few hours 'community service' which will have little or no effect.
If I had my way these sorts of scumbags would be interred on the Isle of Rockall in the North Atlantic and left to get on with it.

----------


## Leanne

> Shame on the culprits but also shame on you Leanne.  You did not make all of the facts clear.  If the incident concerning your OH is now part of an official, Police, investigation,I'd suggest you hush your mouth., especially on a public forum,


Wind your neck in - no names have been mentioned. How very mean spirited of you. It is in the hands of the police now and no more details are being mentioned.

To everyone else. Thankyou for your kind words. I will update further when the police have finished their investigating  :Smile:

----------


## crayola

> public stocks and rotten veg would be quite good fun for us, pay a small price to buy the rotten veg and all proceeds could go to a local cause
> hmmm sounds good


Oh yes indeed, public stocks in Market Square, the guilty parties chained to the stocks as naked as the day they were born. 

Having instilled some respect we can then prepare them for useful careers involving travel to far off lands in order to earn gainful employment in high society.

Some examples of suitable career opportunities

----------


## Moira

> Wind your neck in - no names have been mentioned. How very mean spirited of you. It is in the hands of the police now and no more details are being mentioned.
> 
> To everyone else. Thankyou for your kind words. I will update further when the police have finished their investigating


  My advice was well meant.  I have no need to wind my neck in, nor was I mean - spirited.

----------


## joxville

I agree with Moira. My first port of call would have been the hospital, which would have a record of the injuries and may suggest bringing the police in. I certainly wouldn't have prejudiced the case by discussing it on a public forum first. 

My best wishes to your OH on a speedy recovery.

----------


## golach

> My advice was well meant. I have no need to wind my neck in, nor was I mean - spirited.


Hear Hear Moira!!!!!

----------


## Fran

I was so upset to read what happened but so releived you went to the police Leanne but you should have done this first. Your hubby should have gone to a&E and then the police would have been called. you would have needed photographic evidence of your hubbys injuries. It was very kind of andrew to help but he shouldnt have given your hubby alcohol. there is ctv camera in that area, do hope the thugs are caught soon before they do it again.Hope your hubby makes a good recovery mentally and physically.

----------


## Metalattakk

> If the incident concerning your OH is now part of an official, Police, investigation,I'd suggest you hush your mouth., especially on a public forum,


Absolutely. Though quite why it took so long to get the fuzz involved in the first place is a mystery to me.

A similar thing happened to a work colleague of mine recently. He and his girlfriend were out for a night out and got jumped in Wick by a group of teenage neds. He ended up kicked black and blue. His injuries included a bruised retina, which could easily have lost him the sight in that eye.

Thankfully he has recovered well, but for some reason he still didn't report it to the rozzers.  ::  My gast was truly flabbered.

So, given that these incidents are not isolated in Wick, the question is:

Why are people so reticent to report these incidents to the authorities? It's obviously a certain group of wee neds that are involved - I don't for a second believe that these two incidences are unrelated, the M.O. is almost identical - so why are these reprobates still being allowed to behave like this?

Report them, make the Police aware of what's happened so they can build a profile to use in the future when they offend again (which they surely will).

Every single piece of information the cops receive can be used to build a case against these neds. Don't be scared to help rid the fair town of Wick of this feral scum.

----------


## Stavro

> I agree with Moira. My first port of call would have been the hospital, which would have a record of the injuries and may suggest bringing the police in. I certainly wouldn't have prejudiced the case by discussing it on a public forum first. 
> 
> My best wishes to your OH on a speedy recovery.


I don't understand this. Leanne's husband must have gone to A&E, because she said in the first post that he had 4 broken ribs. How would she know this unless he was x-rayed? Given the injuries he sustained, A&E would have called in the police as a matter of course, since they have an obligation to do so.

----------


## Kirdon

> I don't understand this. Leanne's husband must have gone to A&E, because she said in the first post that he had 4 broken ribs. How would she know this unless he was x-rayed? Given the injuries he sustained, A&E would have called in the police as a matter of course, since they have an obligation to do so.


I agree, don't think all the relevant info has been given and if not why not?.


"Originally Posted by Moira  
My advice was well meant. I have no need to wind my neck in, nor was I mean - spirited."


And I again agree, Hospital then police and then after court, publc forum.

----------


## guitarzan

All the best to your other half Leanne - hope he is back on the go shortly.

In an ideal world, of course you would be looking to go to A&E and the Police first and then let them do their worst with what you have given them.

But unfortunately, in these types of situations we don't always react the way that is expected and I'm sure now given the succession of posts on here berating her behaviour, she wishes that she did.

If we are all against this being discussed on a public forum - let's leave it there shall we?

----------


## Katy

I understand where everyone is coming from but after an incident happened to us one new year at the street party, we went to the police first and they did next to nothing so I came onto the forum looking for some help to catch the idiot.

Hopefully with Leanne putting it on here she will get some more feedback rather than just leaving it to the police. 

She hasn't said very much so can't see that anything said here would make any difference to the investigation.

Hope you get somewhere Leanne and at least they have CCTV footage so fingers crossed 

Katy xx

----------


## Bazeye

Apologies if Im wrong but could the incident have something to do with the thread that was on here a while back where a few witnesses refused to give evidence, so some lowlife didnt get prosecuted? I wouldnt hold your breath either if your expecting the perpetrators of this cowardly attack to recieve any punishment to fit the crime, as I stated earlier more likely community service or an asbo tag. sometimes the only way to get justice is by dishing it out yourself (after youve got your alibi sorted out)

----------


## teddybear1873

I can't understand why the goverment wont bring back National Service. This would certainly cut out some of the problems were having with teenage thugs around Britain. A 2 year stint in the army would do them the world of good.

All this communty service, asbo, tags around the ankles is a total waste of money and does diddly. Let a Sargent Major sort the thugs out.

----------


## jimbews

> I can't understand why the goverment wont bring back National Service. This would certainly cut out some of the problems were having with teenage thugs around Britain. A 2 year stint in the army would do them the world of good.


Yes, let's teach them a bit of unarmed combat so they don't have to go round in gangs!

----------


## badger

No doubt Leanne and her oh "should" have followed recommended procedures but I can quite understand why they wouldn't as I know personally at least 2 cases where people have been attacked, reported it to the police and nothing ever came of it.  I also know people who have complained, with good reason, of aggravation from neighbours and found themselves on the receiving end of police attention.  

It's all very well in the safety of our own homes to criticise but they may well have good reason to fear reprisals.  Good for them to have the courage to report it when they did and I hope for once the police catch these thugs.  Where are the parents?  Do they turn a blind eye when their sons arrive home drunk?

Maybe bringing back the stocks isn't such a bad idea.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I lived in Manchester for 30 years and have never seen behaviour like that before!
> 
> My and his folks are up and after telling them what a lovely place Wick is - this has happened!


Very sorry to hear about this Leanne.

Don't for a moment think that this kind of thing is normal in Wick.

In a little over three years in Manchester I was caught up in a great number of violent incidents, and know of many more that happened to friends.

Happens everywhere, just bad luck I am afraid.

Hope your other half is recovering well.

 :Smile:

----------


## macbreeza

There is definately CCTV outside the camps so you will have no problems when you report it to the police.  And a group of 8 means they would have been seen around the town before hand surely?  Going to the hospital even just to have the injuries noted officially will help when culprits are caught.  Someone would definately have seen something that is a busy area of town at night.

----------


## Bazeye

> Where are the parents? Do they turn a blind eye when their sons arrive home drunk?


I think thats half the problem badger, some parents, not all, dont care what their kids are doing. Theyre all, either out themselves causing the same problems or are either watching reality TV programmes with their supply of drink or drugs. Probably.

----------


## highland red

That is a truly awful thing to happen to anyone.  This has to be reported to the Police: and I hope it has already.  It's just as you say: that this isn't even that common behaviour in a place like Manchester, and to be honest if thuggery like this is acceptable ANYWHERE then we're in dead trouble.

To inflict that much injury as you explained takes the "intent" to another level.

I've just come in and logged on to the org expecting to read some "nice things" about the New Year, and now I am so angry after reading this my blood is boiling.

I feel like saying I'm sorry that this has happened to you is totally inadequate.

If I can help at all in any way PM me.

Here's hoping that he makes a good recovery and is able to realise that this is in no way a reflection of the good honest people in Caithness.

All the best.

----------


## parkie

they can,t do that teddybear they all have bad back,s or under the doctor

----------


## roadbowler

I find it hard to see how people think this sort of thing is "unusual" in Scotland. Scotland has a higher rate of violent crime than even America and according to the WHO Scotland is statistically the most violent country in the developed world. Also, we have the 2nd highest rate of murders in Europe. The vast majority of these are to do with drink and drugs. Very much unfortunately, if you go by the reality of the statistics, this equals = you go out on hogmanay to a massive outdoor gathering of pissheads, you're taking your chances really aren't ye?  ::  Having lived in the capital for quite a long time, every 2nd person I know has been randomly attacked. This is extremely common. I'd be willing to bet that it happens as often per capita in Wick than elsewhere in this country.

Hope your OH recovers alrighty, don't blame you for being reluctant about going to the police.

----------


## northener

> ........ Very much unfortunately, if you go by the reality of the statistics, this equals = you go out on hogmanay to a massive outdoor gathering of pissheads, you're taking your chances really aren't ye?


So how come there were only 4 arrests at Embras' New Year bash? Hardly 'taking chances' by attending that, are you.




> I'd be willing to bet that it happens as often per capita in Wick than elsewhere in this country....


'As often' or 'than'? :Wink: 

You'd be wrong on both counts. Wick is one of the few towns in the UK where I'd be happy for any member of my own family to walk home at any time of night.

The percieved level of violence is often not borne out by reality. Regarding Wick in particular, I would say that random attacks are _very_ low. And mugging is virtually none existant. How many other UK towns (or even large villages) can boast that?

----------


## northener

> I find it hard to see how people think this sort of thing is "unusual" in Scotland. Scotland has a higher rate of violent crime than even America and according to the WHO Scotland is statistically the most violent country in the developed world. .


You're quoting a bit selectively from the report. (it was a UN report IIRC - not WHO):

_"3 per cent of Scots had been victims of assault compared with 1.2 per cent in America and just 0.1 per cent in Japan, 0.2 per cent in Italy and 0.8 per cent in Austria. In England and Wales the figure was 2.8 per cent._ 
_Scotland was eighth for total crime, 13th for property crime, 12th for robbery and 14th for sexual assault. New Zealand had the most property crimes and sexual assaults, while Poland had the most robberies."_

You're more likely to get punched in the face in the UK or Ireland than shot. Shame we can't say that about our American chums..they have around _12,000_ murders every year that involve firearms.

----------


## shamrock2007

Leanne hope you and your partner are ok.  You did the right thing by reporting it to the police, hopefully they will catch them.  But then if they do what sort of punishment will they get?  Its a pathetic system!  Naming & shaming, bringing the shame to the families aswell Wick is a small place.  I have lived in Wick all my life and have always felt proud to say that i am a Wicker!!!  Hope your partner has a speedy recovery.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Leanne, I am saddened to hear that you have had to start 2010 with such unpleasantness and hope your OH makes a full and speedy recovery.

I have to agree with northener, that I find Wick the least intimidating place that I have ever lived, (and long may that continue), and although what you have experienced is unusual, it would be none the less scary. ::

----------


## roadbowler

> So how come there were only 4 arrests at Embras' New Year bash? Hardly 'taking chances' by attending that, are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 'As often' or 'than'?
> 
> You'd be wrong on both counts. Wick is one of the few towns in the UK where I'd be happy for any member of my own family to walk home at any time of night.
> 
> The percieved level of violence is often not borne out by reality. Regarding Wick in particular, I would say that random attacks are _very_ low. And mugging is virtually none existant. How many other UK towns (or even large villages) can boast that?


How do you know? Have the the Northern Constabulary published statistics and reported how low violent crime is in Wick? How many arrests at the Wick party? They obviously didna arrest the punters who had a go at Leannes husband so, just because there isn't arrests doesn't mean people didna come to harm! ::  I've been at one hogmanay party several years ago in Edinburgh where a mob o yobs ran through the crowds slashing random people, they weren't arrested on the night either! I agree, I feel safe enough cutting about wick at night. But, I can say the same for Edinburgh, Berlin and Sarajevo too! 

I'm not speaking about overal crime, I'm speaking about violent crime. Makes no difference if they have 12,000 shootings per year in a country of 300,000,000. PER CAPITA, violent crime is more rife here.  This is what I'm talking about as guns have nothing to do with the incident that is subject of the thread. But, consider what it might be like if any tom, dick or harry could buy a shotgun in their local Tesco like they can in USA.

You might be referring to the UN but, I'm talking about WHO. They also reported on it at the _World Health Organisation_ Violence Prevention Conference.

----------


## Gronnuck

> I can't understand why the goverment wont bring back National Service. This would certainly cut out some of the problems were having with teenage thugs around Britain. A 2 year stint in the army would do them the world of good.
> 
> All this communty service, asbo, tags around the ankles is a total waste of money and does diddly. Let a Sargent Major sort the thugs out.


 ::  Every time someone highlights a problem in society someone wheels out this same old argument. In case you hadnt noticed teddybear our military have been rather busy for many years now. The last thing they need is a bunch of social misfits taking up their precious time. If you want to change society  change the way it is governed!  ::

----------


## roadbowler

This a quote from Kenny MacAskill our justice minister--- http://www.scotland.gov.uk/News/This...eches/violence


_"Of the many issues facing Scottish society - one of the most serious is central to this debate. And that issue is the abuse of alcohol.

Scotland has a long and proud history as one of Europe's most ancient nations. We are proud of our contributions internationally, whether in medicine, engineering or other disciplines. Yet there is another side to our international reputation. As the Scottish novelist Carl McDougall has pointed out, while the Inuit people have 30 words for snow, we Scots have at least 30 words for being drunk. Being able to drink every other country under the table is not something to be proud of. 

 Let's be clear, this Government is not Prohibitionist. Alcohol is part of our culture. Our pubs and clubs are there to be enjoyed. We are rightly proud of our whisky and distilling industry. Some of you may have sampled some already and for others the opportunity, I understand, will be available at a whisky tasting tonight. Enjoy! (How appropriate for a World Health Organisation Violence Prevention Conference!!)

But we cannot go on as we are. A bevvy culture. As we call it in Scotland, has grown up where alcohol is not there to be savoured but simply slugged back as quickly as possible, fuelling carnage and crime.

Domestic violence. Random assaults. General loutish behaviour. The impact is there for all to see. On the streets, in police stations or hospital emergency departments.

The statistics are stark. Seven out of 10 of those accused of murder in Scotland had been drinking or on drugs. Nearly half of Scotland's 7,000 prisoners say they were drunk at the time they committed their offence._

----------


## northener

> How do you know? Have the the Northern Constabulary published statistics and reported how low violent crime is in Wick? How many arrests at the Wick party? They obviously didna arrest the punters who had a go at Leannes husband so, just because there isn't arrests doesn't mean people didna come to harm! I've been at one hogmanay party several years ago in Edinburgh where a mob o yobs ran through the crowds slashing random people, they weren't arrested on the night either! I agree, I feel safe enough cutting about wick at night. But, I can say the same for Edinburgh, Berlin and Sarajevo too! 
> 
> I'm not speaking about overal crime, I'm speaking about violent crime. Makes no difference if they have 12,000 shootings per year in a country of 300,000,000. PER CAPITA, violent crime is more rife here. This is what I'm talking about as guns have nothing to do with the incident that is subject of the thread. But, consider what it might be like if any tom, dick or harry could buy a shotgun in their local Tesco like they can in USA.
> 
> You might be referring to the UN but, I'm talking about WHO. They also reported on it at the _World Health Organisation_ Violence Prevention Conference.


I'd agree with just about everything you've posted here - and, yes, I understand 'per capita' very well, thankyou. My original point is that you might get punched in the UK - but the chances are you won't get shot - unlike the US. Now, I don't know about you, but I think being shot is a pretty violent crime...I know which one I'd prefer.

Regarding Wick, I don't need any crime figures. I'm out there day and night and sit watching the shenanigans in the town centre and outside Camps every weekend. And I can categorically state that very little real  violent 'trouble' takes place on the streets of Wick. Luckily, the incident involving Leannes' partner is very unusual. Can't say that about most other towns in the UK.

----------


## Blarney

[quote=northener;639540].......Regarding Wick, I don't need any crime figures. I'm out there day and night and sit watching the shenanigans in the town centre and outside Camps every weekend. 

I always guessed that you were a vigilante Northerner!!!

----------


## joxville

[quote=Blarney;639649]


> .......Regarding Wick, I don't need any crime figures. I'm out there day and night and sit watching the shenanigans in the town centre and outside Camps every weekend. 
> 
> I always guessed that you were a vigilante Northerner!!!


I think you'll find it is spelt v-a-g-r-a-n-t.   :Smile:

----------


## northener

[quote=Blarney;639649]


> .......Regarding Wick, I don't need any crime figures. I'm out there day and night and sit watching the shenanigans in the town centre and outside Camps every weekend. 
> 
> I always guessed that you were a vigilante Northerner!!!


[quote=joxville;639658]


> I think you'll find it is spelt v-a-g-r-a-n-t.


 
Cheeky gits.

Just because I look like Charles Bronson and drink Super Strength cider whilst shouting at the traffic....

----------


## gollach

> Cheeky gits.
> 
> Just because I look like Charles Bronson and drink Super Strength cider whilst shouting at the traffic....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVefEGCdq4s

----------


## northener

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVefEGCdq4s


. Ah've been rumbled.

----------


## Phill

> .......according to the WHO Scotland is statistically the most violent country in the developed world. .......//..... Having lived in the capital for quite a long time, every 2nd person I know has been randomly attacked. This is extremely common. I'd be willing to bet that it happens as often per capita in Wick than elsewhere in this country.


Lies, damn lies and statistics comes to mind. There is also perception and reality which isn't helped by the media and the bottom wiping material they peddle.

Having spent a wee bit of time in Manchester and having been shot at, had an attempted car jacking, knives pulled on me and done battle with drug crazed loons I feel far safer in Wick than in any other town or city.

Having said that, I don't know many people who have suffered violent crime in Manchester (certainly nowhere near every 2nd person) and I do not believe Manchester is a particularly violent city in comparison. But the more people you have in a given area then obviously the odds change.

----------


## sweetpea

How's your man now Leanne?
Have to agree with OP's the police will get nowhere with this. Need some rough justice!
The police here are out of practice because they are too busy chasing easy targets and too afraid to put themselves in the firing line.

----------


## weeannie

> The police here are out of practice because they are too busy chasing easy targets and too afraid to put themselves in the firing line.


Really?!...'wat a load of bollocks!'

----------


## black16i

i have to agree with sweetpea on this, 

they have no idea how to deal with issues like this, but they are excellent if you have a taillight out, or a numberplate that might not be "standard issue"

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

> ...you should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> A group of 8 teens beat the living daylights out of my other half in the early hours after he slipped on the ice. Obviously thinking kicking a man while he is down is great sport! He now has 4 broken ribs, a black eye, broken nose and a gash on his forehead.
> 
> I lived in Manchester for 30 years and have never seen behaviour like that before!
> 
> My and his folks are up and after telling them what a lovely place Wick is - this has happened!
> 
> Well to the 16 year olds and their parents that dragged them up to be thugs - thanks for spoiling our new year!
> ...




Leanne totally astounded and gutted for you to read this....hope Craig ok and these idiots get caught - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

